# An appology to those who attended my sessions in Provo this year.



## RussFairfield (Aug 3, 2010)

I am sending this apology to everyone who attended my sessions on pen turning at Provo this year. 

I know that I was often forgetful and at times was cantankerous to your questions. This was not my normal behavior, and definitely not the way I would normally respond to the questions from a demonstration audience. 

The problem at the time was a loss of feeling and a limp in my right leg. Both were getting worse as the week went by. At the time I thought it was a pinched nerve from sitting for 11 hours on the trip from North Idaho to Provo. The truth was that I had a small stroke on my 1st night there.

I have been in physical therapy since getting back, almost back to normal feeling in the right foot and hand, now walking without a cane, and the memory of the past year is returning. 

Please accept my apology for any bad behavior during my demonstrations.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 3, 2010)

Russ, I am sorry to hear of your Stroke, but very happy to hear you are on the mend, you have been an inspiration and teacher to so many of us Thank You and continue your progress back to full strength.


----------



## Seer (Aug 3, 2010)

Get well Russ and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 3, 2010)

Get better Russ. No apology required since I was not in attendance, but wish that I was there. Stay well.


----------



## markgum (Aug 3, 2010)

take care of yourself.


----------



## lorbay (Aug 3, 2010)

Speedy recovery Russ, I saw you last year so I know this would not be the norm from you.

Lin.


----------



## randyrls (Aug 3, 2010)

Russ;   Please take care of yourself......  

Glad to hear that you are getting help.     Randy....


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 3, 2010)

Not apology required, thanks for all the past instructional help.  Good to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm glad to hear of your recovery, Russ!

For those of you who have been living under a bridge, Russ has some of the finest tutorials available on his website, www.woodturnerruss.com . He also offer some amazing pen making videos.  I learned at least 75% of what I know from him over the years.

Again, thank you, Russ.  Godspeed with your recovery.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 3, 2010)

Russ, good thoughts from all of the IAP family. A speedy recovery and good health for the future.

Lou, the other 25% is an illusion!  :biggrin:


----------



## animefan (Aug 3, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Get better Russ. No apology required since I was not in attendance, but wish that I was there. Stay well.



Any stroke no matter how severe is dangerous so I'm glad to hear that your getting well.


----------



## Tanner (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm glad you're doing better Russ.  Listen to the doctors!

I have all of Russ's video's.  I watched them all before I touched my lathe.  They are very informative.


----------



## dgscott (Aug 3, 2010)

Your videos have been a source of tremendous help to me. Sending you best wishes for a speedy recovery.
Doug


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 3, 2010)

The very fact that Russ is APOLOGIZING for having a stroke should give you some idea of how committed and dedicated to this community he is!  

Hope your recovery continues and you are back to your old self asap!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hope you recover fully Russ. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Larryd (Aug 3, 2010)

Russ, we have never met,but I feel as though I know you.  The shareing of your turning experence has taught many of us.  Thank you. Speedy recovery, you are in my prayers.  
Larry


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 3, 2010)

I wish you well with Good health


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Russ!!!  Congratulations on having the good sense to see a doctor when you got home!!!

I doubt I would have been as smart.

Recover quickly and completely!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 3, 2010)

Russ, I'm also one that has learned so much from your videos and tutorials and wish you a speedy recovery, we need you around here for a long time...


----------



## papaturner (Aug 3, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Russ, I am sorry to hear of your Stroke, but very happy to hear you are on the mend, you have been an inspiration and teacher to so many of us Thank You and continue your progress back to full strength.



I agree 100%,Thank you.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 3, 2010)

Russ, Take care. I am very concerned for you and grateful you are aware of what is going on. Hope to have you around lond enough to get cantankerous for no good reason at all.


----------



## dhammis (Aug 3, 2010)

Get well Russ.  If it weren't for you I wouldn't have ever tried the CA finish!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 3, 2010)

Russ,
I'm glad to hear that things are returning to "normal".  We wish you well and pray for a full recovery.


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 3, 2010)

From another who has learned much from your videos I can only say take care of yourself and will be praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bree (Aug 3, 2010)

Please take care of yourself Russ.  You taught me how to finish pens and to do many more things.  You don't know it but you did.  I still have lots to learn from you.  Stay healthy!  Listen to your doctors.  You deserve a long long life.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 3, 2010)

Take care of yourself and feel better. Our daughter found out that she has had over 2 dozen and was not sure what it is. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hope your recovery continues to be quick and long lasting!!!


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Russ, get well soon!


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 3, 2010)

Russ, I too have learned and still learning from your many techniques.  You are an inspiration to us young'uns.  Hope you recovery is a speedy one and take care of yourself!!


----------



## wizard (Aug 3, 2010)

Wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 3, 2010)

I too have learned and gleaned from all that Russ has offered us in the way of articles and videos. Then, in May, I met Russ for the first time and shared the demo room with him at the Utah Symposium. What a treat to watch and listen as he taught us. Russ, I had no idea you were having problems. Sorry I didn't notice. I wish you continued improvement and a speedy total recovery.
From the guy who does CA glue and boiled linseed oil finish the wrong way....
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 3, 2010)

I am glad you found out what the problem was.  Take care of yourself and do what the doctor says.  I am sure that anyone who was there would be more concerned with your well being than with the subject matter.


----------



## Fred (Aug 4, 2010)

Yep, there are way to many of us that have learned from your tutorials that we should ever have to accept an apology from teachers such as you. This is especially true since you now have explained why you were cantankerous that particular day.

I was no where near there, but can definitely join in with you in being 'weirded out' since I have also had a small stroke myself. Four years ago and my entire left side is just like the time in between discovering your leg, foot, arm and face are asleep and just about to awaken. Definitely a very weird sensation.

Get well Russ, as we all in the wood turning family desire to have you again with us all and back up to full speed!


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 4, 2010)

Fred and all,

Thank all of you for your best wishes. I haven't been in the shop since getting back from Provo in May, but that too is about to change.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 4, 2010)

Speedy recovery to you Russ, what a fright you must have had. Look after yourself!!!


----------



## jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

Russ, glad you're on the mend!


----------



## rsulli16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Russ get well

Thank you for answering my posts, we've never met but I am sure you needn't apologize for anything. I too learned alot from your page and videos.
best wishes in NJ.
Sulli


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 8, 2010)

Get well Russ, I see you as a true "Icon" of the field and to add that you add top notch sencerity to your feelings and actions.  The turning world would be much changed without your guidence.


----------

